# Angry.Birds.Trilogy.XBOX360-iMARS , xbla, DLC and kinect



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Quite a bit today *Dead.Or.Alive.5.NTSC.XBOX360-iMARS* gets a thread for itself shortly after this and there looks to be something else as well.<br/>
<br/>
*Pro.Evolution.Soccer.2013.PAL.SPA.POR.XBOX360-CHATO* also hit which brings the total up to English, French, German, Spanish and Portuguese.<br/>
<br/>
On the kinect front *Wipeout.3.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON* is the third in the kinect only series based on a TV gameshow of the same name.<br/>
<br/>
*Fire_Pro_Wrestling_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
Latest in the very long running wrestling series, this one is geared towards 360 avatar support as well. Some DLC might be along not long after this as well.<br/>
*Dogfight.1942.Fire.over.Africa.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
Some DLC to recreate some of the the Africa part of World War 2 by the sounds of things which is fairly rarely explored actually.<br/>
<br/>
*Angry.Birds.Trilogy.XBOX360-iMARS*<br/>
Region free by the looks of things. <br/>One of the "better with Kinect" titles.<br/>
<br/>
Amazon words<br/>
The Angry Birds franchise sling-shot into the hearts and minds of players with stunning popularity — a billion people have downloaded, enjoyed and become addicted to the adorable, comical games. For the first time ever, Angry Birds are taking flight and crashing their way onto your console with even more features and addictive gameplay than before.<br/>
<br/>
Synopsis<br/>
<br/>
Whether you're playing Angry Birds, Angry Birds Seasons or Angry Birds Rio, it won't take long for you to be hooked on the straightforward yet satisfying gameplay that defines this franchise. There are 19 episodes, each with an exclusive new level that will keep you interested and ready for more. New HD animated cut scenes will get you in the zone as you work your way towards earning new achievements and trophies. Become a bird slinger, banana fanatic or the Grinch and get lost in hours of hilarious fun that keeps you saying, "just one more board."<br/>
<br/>
Key Features:<br/>
<br/>
Includes Angry Birds, Angry Birds Seasons and Angry Birds Rio for three times the strategic gameplay that everyone loves<br/>
Experience one of the world's most popular games as it crashes onto your console for the first time<br/>
Fling into classic, comical and addictive gameplay with 19 episodes, each featuring an exclusive new level<br/>
Earn new achievements and trophies as you advance through the game<br/>
Become a bird slinger, banana fanatic or the Grinch for versatile, addictive gameplay options<br/>
Watch the new HD animated cut scenes to get yourself further into the Angry Birds zone<br/>
<br/>
<br/>
Product Description<br/>
Angry Birds Trilogy is the ultimate living room version of the worldwide phenomenon, brought to life in stunning high definition for the big screen and consoles. Trilogy is a compilation of the award winning Angry Birds, Angry Birds Seasons and Angry Birds Rio games plus new content that will lead to endless hours of fun. With a combined 1 billion downloads, Angry Birds has been called “one of the most mainstream games out right now” and “one of the great runaway hits of 2010. They are finally taking flight and for the first time ever, they’re crashing on game consoles everywhere. Features include: Classic, comical, and addictive gameplay; 3 Best-Selling Angry Birds Games in 1 (including Angry Birds, Angry Birds Seasons, Angry Birds Rio); 19 episodes—each with an exclusive, new level; new Achievements and Trophies. Become a Bird Slinger, Banana Fanatic or the Grinch with new HD Animated cut scenes and Kinect support. <br/>
<br/>
*Video*Some cam footage of gameplay, not a lot shown but more than what else was out there<br/>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ITqbt_L8Ho <br/>


*Boxart*<br/>






<br/>


<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>

*NFO*<br/>

<pre>	


░                
░     ░
░   ░░       ░         
░      ░░   ░░        ░     
░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░      
░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░    
░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░             
▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄ 
█        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █
██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██               
▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄           
░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒        
██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██              
▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌         
▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████         
▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓ 
▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓  
███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░  
░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█
▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████    
████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓    
▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█ 
█████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█                
█████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████
█████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████
▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓
██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██               
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██           
▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██         
▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓            
▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓           
▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓          
▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓          
▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓           
▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓            
▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓         
▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓            
▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█            
▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█            
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒             
▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒              
▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒
▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒   
▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒       
▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒           
▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒      
██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███    
██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██  
▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███ 
▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓                
▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓               
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓     
▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓       
██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓            
██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓            
▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓            
▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓           
▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓           
▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓            
▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░            
▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░            
▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░           
▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░           
▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░           
▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░         
███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░         
████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░          
▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░           
▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀            
▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░                
█▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█       
██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██       
▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
█───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  
Title.............:    Angry Birds Trilogy                       
Retail Date.......:    25/09/12                              
Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
Region............:    RF                                           
Genre.............:    Kinect                                

▄                                                                          ▄  
▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  

enjoy! 
TRUST YOURSELF!


▄                                                                          ▄  
▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  

Wanna join our group?                                         

We Need:  
- Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
- If you like the game, buy it! We did.
▄                                                                          ▄  
▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
█▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
█                                                                          █  
▌                                                                          ▐  

DAGGER - SPARKS - RELOADED

▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
█▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
█▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
▀                                ▀▀                                ▀      

</pre>


----------



## dimitri123 (Jan 29, 2013)

como lo descargo?


----------

